# Tarzana Karate GM Ho Sik Pak???



## Tong Po (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

1st Dan in TKD and new to the area.  I'm looking for a place to train and stumbled on the website of Tarzana Karate run by GM Ho Sik Pak (tarzanakarate.com) Has anyone here heard of them/trained there?  What type of sparring do they do?  I'm looking to eventually get back onto the point fighting circuits (NASKA, NBL, etc).  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I think Jean Claude Van D. was looking for you somewhere...

Never heard of Tarzana Karate. Where are they located? I can only speak for locations around Pittsburgh, PA, USA.


----------



## Tong Po (Sep 11, 2007)

The school is in Tarzana, CA


----------



## MasterPistella (Sep 11, 2007)

GM Pak does point sparring with moderate contact. He is the head of my Fed, & a great person. 
Good luck,
Master P


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 11, 2007)

MasterPistella said:


> GM Pak does point sparring with moderate contact. He is the head of my Fed, & a great person.
> Good luck,
> Master P



More importantly he was also in Best of the Best!!!


----------



## Tong Po (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I checked out Tarzana Karate and I was HIGHLY impressed!!! I was allowed a free lesson and I signed up right after class without hesitation.  GM Ho Sik Pak teaches an excellent class.  Very traditional but extremely fun at the same time.  GM also respected my TKD Black Belt and allows students from other styles/schools to retain their rank under their old Masters.  I thought that was great because I've been to other schools where the Instructor basically feels "his Black Belt" is the only one that counts!  The students at the school went out of their way to welcome me and help me out.

I admit I was a bit nervous starting at a new school since I was with my previous Master for almost 20 yrs and I have only lived in this area for a lil over a year.

Best wishes and great training to everyone on this forum and I hope to see you around somewhere at either a tournament or other get together.


----------



## stoneheart (Sep 12, 2007)

GM Ho Sik Pak is certainly a talented martial artist.  I've seen a few videos of him performing and he is still excellent physically.


----------



## MasterPistella (Sep 18, 2007)

Tong Po,
Glad you liked the class. Welcome to our family.
Tang Soo!
JP


----------

